

Leaked Document Shows UK ISP BT Planning Alternative To File Sharing - pwg
http://www.unitethecows.com/content/370-leaked-document-shows-uk-isp-bt-planning-alternative-file-sharing.html

======
justincormack
Ah BT. Calling them an ISP is not very accurate. The former telecoms arm of
the postal service, later a privatised monopoly service. Avoided by anyone who
can, but with a head office who believes that if only they could become a tv
station all would be well, while we wish that they would be broken up into
some competitive organizations that might be relevant. No way they can run a
successful music service....

~~~
jeza
Sounds like Telstra, formerly Telecom Australia and before that a division of
the Postmaster-General's Department ([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postmaster-
General%27s_Departme...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postmaster-
General%27s_Department)).

------
tallanvor
10 years ago it probably would have been a smart idea for ISPs to create their
own music download services. Of course, like the media industry in general,
they're so far behind the times it's funny. If they wanted to even try to keep
up with the curve, they'd be introducing film and TV show downloads instead.

------
dav-id
Where is this leaked document?

------
CallMeV
Once they put the service behind a paywall for the customers, they'll only end
up putting themselves into the same market as Spotify and iTunes.

In other words, they'll just be a new face among the crowd in the market
called The Competition, doing exactly the same thing as everybody else,
yelling the same meaningless cant as all the other vendors. Not "share," but
"buy."

And if the competition's already doing better than BT and has a more
established fan base and brand, well, roll the dice.

------
tomjen3
Well that's not going to work, though it is a good idea since they seem to
think that movies, tv-series (many of which they can't get the rights to
before they are too old to be interesting) and porn isn't shared over p2p.

------
motters
If they had done this five or more years ago, when there weren't many ways to
obtain legal and DRM free music it might have been a story worth reporting,
but otherwise this seems like a non-story in the making.

